# 250Rs Power Tongue Jack



## Kevin and Sheri (Oct 17, 2013)

Good morning folks,

Started getting our rig ready for a spring break trip to Sedona and the tongue jack doesn't work. The led light works fine. Nothing happened when I tried to raise and lower the jack. I checked my batteries, and they are fully charged. I plugged my trailer into the house and still nothing. I removed the top cover of the jack and tightened the wire connections and still nothing.

Faulty switch? Trailer is a 2014, so I don't think it could be the motor. Has anyone experienced a similar problem, and if so, how did you fix it?

Appreciate any help,

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Check the jacks' connections to the battery. Dirty or loose connectors can supply enough power to show on a meter and light the LEDs, but not supply enough to start and run the motor.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Did you check the fuse from positive cable from the battery to the jack?


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Is it an LCI jack? Look up some pictures on line if you at not sure. If you do some searching you will find that they at notorious for the switches failing since they are not waterproof. I'm in in same boat. New switches are around $60 so I am looking at replacing the Jack instead of having to replace the switches over and over again.

Sent from my HTC One M8.


----------



## Kevin and Sheri (Oct 17, 2013)

Thank you for the replies and information. I ended up taking the cap off the jack. Connections and fuses looked okay. It began working after the wires were moved around, which leads me to believe something is shorting. I'm now beyond my experience, so I'm having a trusted mobile RV guy look at it today. Frustrating.

Robert, thank you for the link for the switch. I couldn't find a part number on mine and local RV parts stores wanted me to disconnect mine and bring it in.

Kevin


----------



## Kevin and Sheri (Oct 17, 2013)

So the Tech showed up and took off the tongue jack cap. Almost immediately the black ground wire came off. He attached a connector, re-connected it and all is good. Took him only five minutes, so he didn't charge me anything. Seems to be working fine know. I guess the ultimate test will be once we hit the road.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Kevin and Sheri said:


> So the Tech showed up and took off the tongue jack cap. Almost immediately the black ground wire came off. He attached a connector, re-connected it and all is good. Took him only five minutes, so he didn't charge me anything. Seems to be working fine know. I guess the ultimate test will be once we hit the road.


Kevin - You are going to find that many of the electrical problems in your trailer are due to loose connections. All the appliances, and onboard equipment are connected somehow to a power source. Imagine how your home would be effected should it travel down the highway at 60 MPH. All the bouncing and jarring really shake things around.

That said, I would encourage you to get used to investigating your own things. It is going to be quite expensive to have RV-Guy show up to tighten connections every time something stops working. I am not trying to be a smart alec. It really can save a camping trip to find out the water heater doesn't light because a spider has built a web in the burner orifice.

This forum and Google have many ideas on how to trouble shoot your trailer. Knowing the steps to isolate a problem can be very rewarding. A good multi-meter (Volt/Ohm/Amp) can be very useful. Knowing how to use one is even better. I bet you're better at solving things than you think. You actually solved the problem with your jack when you found that moving wires around made it work. It could have been a viola experience if you had pursued it. I taught many people how to trouble shoot electronic equipment. It was a rewarding thing to see the confidence that comes when the problem is found and the action is taken to repair the equipment.

Good luck with your travels. Fear not the beast and tackle the problem like you own it! :ibbanana:


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

ob277rl said:


> Leedek you would make a great motivational speaker, it is good to hear from you.
> 
> Robert


Shucks... 'tain't nuttin' ! -_- I've seen hundreds of novice technicians solve their first problem. The smile on their face tells the whole story.

I've been on here quite a bit. This past year has been a healing year. A four level back fusion really slows a guy down. I am almost to a point where I feel confident enough to hitch up the beast and hit the road. I sure have missed the open road.

Too bad Boerne is so far away. I really liked that town when we traveled through there a few years back. I felt at home and yet I was 2200 miles from this computer room. Take care friend. Sounds like Aransas Bay will soon have a visitor. Another great area of Texas.

Leigh


----------

